# LA. 1.3K grossed this week in 4 days.



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't know what to think. They cut rates but this week turned out ok.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't know your costs, but that sounds pretty good. I'm flying to LAX with my girlfriend on Weds and I was looking at the map last night, and the number of drivers out on a Sunday night looked like overkill.


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

yes! because it was busy week a lot of events + FYF fest in down town LA


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In how many hours?

How many miles?

Did surge pricing help a lot, or not?

It just seems like I drove a LOT for low fares.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

I grossed 400 saturday night. I did roughly 5 hours. It was just steady surging. At most I rode without a rider was 10 mins top. Total mileage for the night 120 right to when I pulled in my own driveway. It wasn't bad. I noticed Sunday was over saturated. I guess a lot of drivers expected the same.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

the problem is u could have earned 2k if no rate cut :/


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup thats the sad truth. It will all hit the fan when the law suits start rolling in about no tipping allowed. First, they steal the tips, second we are independent contractors so we should be allowed to set that factor. Third, the rates don't allow a minimum wage to be met.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I don't know what to think. They cut rates but this week turned out ok.


Mileage?? The numbers dont mean anything unless you can show what you had to do to get it...


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

I drive in LA. We took a 20% cut starting last Thursday. Just got my summary. More trips, more hours, less pay.







We're being exploited big time.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> Yup thats the sad truth. It will all hit the fan when the law suits start rolling in about no tipping allowed. First, they steal the tips, second we are independent contractors so we should be allowed to set that factor. Third, the rates don't allow a minimum wage to be met.


What law suits?


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Class action lawsuit. Here is some information: http://uberlawsuit.com/


----------



## UberNoob (Aug 14, 2014)

pepelemoko said:


> I drive in LA. We took a 20% cut starting last Thursday. Just got my summary. More trips, more hours, less pay.
> View attachment 872
> 
> We're being exploited big time.





pepelemoko said:


> I drive in LA. We took a 20% cut starting last Thursday. Just got my summary. More trips, more hours, less pay.
> View attachment 872
> 
> We're being exploited big time.


Uber board officials are simply laughing at the millions of pawns they have to continue bringing in the steady stream of revenue. Even if 10% of the driver force were to stop, wouldn't even make them blink.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I don't know what to think. They cut rates but this week turned out ok.


*Assuming UberX and current rates in L.A.

1.3k, probably 100 trips, so after Uber's commission of 20% ($260) + ($100) trips fee=($360) in Uber fees. That is $940 before gas, expenses, misc. Let's say you had 10 hrs/day for those 4 days, so 40 hrs. I figure by milage that you drove approx 800-900 miles (including surge, time factor, etc). So if you drove a hybrid w/490 mi range, you used at least 3 tanks, so approx $100 in fuel. $840/40=$21/hr before wear and tear, maintenance, phone, ins and I didn't even take out the $10 for the phone!

Still a very good job.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

All uber x driver in LA and OC need to unite and go on strike. We need to get the tv news stations and newspapers involved. Even if the rates don't change I bet we will get more tips. Everyday I work long hours in Orange County just to minimum wage. Everyone knows we see getting screwed and we just all keep taking it.


----------



## Seaghost (Aug 26, 2014)

I am instituting a tip jar in my car starting tonight, getting tired of rarely getting tips and with the rate cuts I'm done, time to make it an issue. I've got a clear jar with lid that I cut a slot into. Affixing a label and seeding it with a few dollars so it looks legit. If asked I will explain about the lost wages and what our hourly rate actually works out to, I doubt that I will get my flak over this. Also thinking of finding some old pics of some kids and posting them on my dash and saying how I'm out here working hard for them. LOL And if uber finds out what can they do but deactivate my account, in which case there's lyft. But since my car is leased thru the uber program I doubt that much would happen, and working only nights I doubt I will ever see any of the uber peeps themselves.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

Seaghost said:


> I am instituting a tip jar in my car starting tonight, getting tired of rarely getting tips and with the rate cuts I'm done, time to make it an issue. I've got a clear jar with lid that I cut a slot into. Affixing a label and seeding it with a few dollars so it looks legit. If asked I will explain about the lost wages and what our hourly rate actually works out to, I doubt that I will get my flak over this. Also thinking of finding some old pics of some kids and posting them on my dash and saying how I'm out here working hard for them. LOL And if uber finds out what can they do but deactivate my account, in which case there's lyft. But since my car is leased thru the uber program I doubt that much would happen, and working only nights I doubt I will ever see any of the uber peeps themselves.


I hear you. Yesterday I got tipped twice. $2 for a $5 trip and then $5 for an $18 trip, both from talkative riders who I spoke candidly with about the cuts. Some of them actually feel bad for us, seem to feel guilty taking advantage of us. The word needs to spread. I'm tossing my tip money in the ash tray in front of the shifter so it's really obvious.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

talkative=coked up


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

y'all spoiled~
i like this job~ wish I made the fare rates you are complaining about~
*looking forward to making the rates you are complaining about~ once it picks up more in connecticut~


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Shynrix said:


> y'all spoiled~
> i like this job~ wish I made the fare rates you are complaining about~
> *looking forward to making the rates you are complaining about~ once it picks up more in connecticut~


Where do you get a report like that?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Email from Partnersconn for me
For some reason it doesnt go to my gmail inbox, i have to go to "all mail"
gmail users reading this have probably concluded I am an idiot, theres probably some setting to make it go to inbox but yea, thats where my weekly summary comes from/to


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

That's a lot of hours
Were u a cabbie before ?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

nay~ but i did cherry pick that report :x usually average only 60hrs :x


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Shynrix said:


> Email from Partnersconn for me
> For some reason it doesnt go to my gmail inbox, i have to go to "all mail"
> gmail users reading this have probably concluded I am an idiot, theres probably some setting to make it go to inbox but yea, thats where my weekly summary comes from/to


Gmail probably thinks it's some sort of spam. I'll have to take a look to see if I have something like that.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> Gmail probably thinks it's some sort of spam. I'll have to take a look to see if I have something like that.


Its basically your weekly summary report. It went into my GMail promotions folder for a long time before I discovered them.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> All uber x driver in LA and OC need to unite and go on strike. We need to get the tv news stations and newspapers involved. Even if the rates don't change I bet we will get more tips. Everyday I work long hours in Orange County just to minimum wage. Everyone knows we see getting screwed and we just all keep taking it.


That's why they'll keep doing it. That's why there are revolutions. People finally have all they can take. Notice when the British come here now it's just to visit, and not collect taxes? ;-)


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

pepelemoko said:


> I drive in LA. We took a 20% cut starting last Thursday. Just got my summary. More trips, more hours, less pay.
> View attachment 872
> 
> We're being exploited big time.


Yes this confirms it. The more you work, the more you should work. Nobody is a top driver as per these reports. Top drivers category changes based on what you do. The info provided is always demoralizing. Top drivers are imaginary partner's.


----------

